# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Maagzuur? Een brandende kwestie!

## evitalien

Heeft u wel eens last van brandend maagzuur? Tussen de 25 en 40 procent van de bevolking lijdt aan deze kwaal. Brandend maagzuur is een oncomfortabel warm en brandend gevoel in de borst, en wordt meestal gevoeld achter het borstbeen. De pijn start in het borstgebied en kan uitstralen naar de nek, keel en kaken. De pijn verergert bij liggen en voorover buigen, maar verdwijnt meestal na het eten. Brandend maagzuur komt in aanvallen.

Oorzaken

Brandend maagzuur wordt veroorzaakt doordat maagzuur naar de slokdarm kan terugstromen. Dit veroorzaakt irritatie en ongemak. Risicofactoren voor het krijgen van brandend maagzuur zijn onder anderen:

-Sommige voedingsmiddelen die we eten of drinken stimuleren de maagzuur productie. Voorbeelden van deze voedingsmiddelen zijn: alcohol, cafeïne, citrusfruit, chocolade, koolzuurhoudende frisdranken
- Geneesmiddelen als: Naproxen, Aspirine, Ibuprofen
-Roken
-Een hernia in het diafragma
-Zwangerschap
-Obesitas

Het terugstromen van maagzuur naar de slokdarm is niet alleen heel vervelend en geeft een ongemakkelijk gevoel, het is meestal ook een aanwijzing voor een ongezonde levensstijl. Het optimaliseren van een gezonde levensstijl is daarom ook de eerste vereiste. Met onderstaande natuurlijke remedies kunnen we het brandende maagzuur effectief aanpakken.

----------


## petervt

leuk artikel. ikzelf heb ook vaak brandend maagzuur en heb lang zantac gebruikt. Dit is echter zware medicatie en raad ik niemand aan.

na enkele jaren van het gebruik verloor ik al mijn haar... Neem nu geen zantac meer maar wel een supplement om mijn maagwerking te verbeteren en dit helpt ook goed tegen maagzuur in de keel!

Groet

----------


## Deslumme

allereerst moet je weten dat problemen met maagzuur niet het gevolg zijn van teveel maagzuur maar van te weinig maagzuur. Het spijsverteringskanaal is een buis waarin voedsel van boven naar beneden hoort te stromen, maar velen merken dagelijks dat het ook andersom kan, van onder naar boven. Is dit een wrede grap van de natuur? Nee, zeer zeker niet. Er is een spier die open en dicht hoort te gaan en die de verbinding vormt tussen je slokdarm en je maag. Dit noemt men vaak de maagpoort of het middenrif. Deze spier hoort zich te sluiten als er voldoende maagzuur aanwezig is met de juiste zuurgraad (zeer zuur, een pH van 2 of lager). Bij onvoldoende maagzuur van de juiste pH sluit deze spier zich niet, waardoor het weinige maagzuur dat je hebt omhoog kan komen. Wat héél goed helpt is 2x per dag, bij voorkeur smorgens en voor het slapen gaan een theelepel sole van keltisch zeezout oplossen in water en opdrinken. Binnen een paar dagen zul je van je klachten verlost zijn.

----------


## lelieveld

Het grote probleem van maagzuur is het verkrijgen van maagzuurremmers. Op de televisie en het internet wordt iedere dag wel een maagzuurremmer aangemoedigd. Dit is echt tegen het zere been. Het slikken van maagzuurremmers of maagzuurblokkers is zeker niet zo gezond als de advertenties doen geloven. Ik snap ook niet waarom deze medicijnen nog steeds zomaar zonder recept zijn te verkrijgen. In mijn ogen is het alleen noodzakelijk bij chronisch maagzuur, maar niet bij incidenteel maagzuur. 

Maagzuur is namelijk noodzakelijk voor het lichaam en mag niet worden onderschat. Daarnaast kan het slikken van maagzuurremmers een negatief effect hebben op het magnesiumpeil in het lichaam. Het kan zelfs leiden tot een magnesiumtekort. Ondanks dat maar weinig mensen deze aandoening kennen is het een groot probleem. 

In mijn ogen zijn huismiddelen de beste optie tegen brandend maagzuur. Denk hierbij aan bijvoorbeeld gemberthee of venkelthee. Opmerkelijk genoeg gebruiken maar weinig mensen deze middelen. Overigens boerenkool is ook uitermate geschikt tegen maagzuur. Ik vond hier overigens nog een lijstje met handige tips tegen maagzuur.

----------


## Deslumme

> Het grote probleem van maagzuur is het verkrijgen van maagzuurremmers. Op de televisie en het internet wordt iedere dag wel een maagzuurremmer aangemoedigd. Dit is echt tegen het zere been. Het slikken van maagzuurremmers of maagzuurblokkers is zeker niet zo gezond als de advertenties doen geloven. Ik snap ook niet waarom deze medicijnen nog steeds zomaar zonder recept zijn te verkrijgen. In mijn ogen is het alleen noodzakelijk bij chronisch maagzuur, maar niet bij incidenteel maagzuur. 
> 
> Maagzuur is namelijk noodzakelijk voor het lichaam en mag niet worden onderschat. Daarnaast kan het slikken van maagzuurremmers een negatief effect hebben op het magnesiumpeil in het lichaam. Het kan zelfs leiden tot een magnesiumtekort. Ondanks dat maar weinig mensen deze aandoening kennen is het een groot probleem. 
> 
> In mijn ogen zijn huismiddelen de beste optie tegen brandend maagzuur. Denk hierbij aan bijvoorbeeld gemberthee of venkelthee. Opmerkelijk genoeg gebruiken maar weinig mensen deze middelen. Overigens boerenkool is ook uitermate geschikt tegen maagzuur. Ik vond hier overigens nog een lijstje met handige tips tegen maagzuur.


Hier ben ik het helemaal mee eens, bij brandend maagzuur NOOIT maagzuurremmers nemen, je weet niet of het probleem bij teveel of te weinig maagzuur zit. Meestal is het te weinig maagzuur en ga je remmen dan verteer je het voedsel slecht met alle gevolgen van dien!

----------


## Deslumme

Correctie: je verteerd het dan nog slechter...

----------


## mirthe340

hallo mijn naam is mirthe, ik heb hier regelmatig last van.
Toi toi toi!!!

----------


## Deslumme

> hallo mijn naam is mirthe, ik heb hier regelmatig last van.
> Toi toi toi!!!


Natriumbicarbonaat helpt bij veel mensen (ook wel pure backingpowder genoemt) een halve theelepel in water oplossen en opdrinken. Dit blijft ook symptoom behandeling, vind de oorzaak en pak dat aan. Stress is vaak een onderschatte oorzaak.

----------


## mirthe340

Dankuwel voor de snelle reactie, dit ga ik zeker proberen.
stress kan vgm niet het geval zijn want ik ben van mezelf een hele vrolijke meid.

- Mirthe

----------


## Deslumme

Zoals ik al zei een onderschatte oorzaak, je lichaam ervaart stress Heel anders dan jij zelf. Suiker, koffie, thee, verkeerde voeding, internet, verkeer, Facebook,alcohol,roken en enummers zijn stress factoren voor je lichaam ook al ben je vrolijk dan gaat er nog teveel energie naar deze factoren en maagzuur aanmaken is een zware taak.

----------


## mirthe340

> Zoals ik al zei een onderschatte oorzaak, je lichaam ervaart stress Heel anders dan jij zelf. Suiker, koffie, thee, verkeerde voeding, internet, verkeer, Facebook,alcohol,roken en enummers zijn stress factoren voor je lichaam ook al ben je vrolijk dan gaat er nog teveel energie naar deze factoren en maagzuur aanmaken is een zware taak.


ik hou inderdaad wel van een wijntje ja!!!

----------


## Deslumme

Hangt van de hoeveelheid af natuurlijk, een glaasje per dag of een fles of meer per dag. Sommigen mensen reageren ook slecht op de sulfiet in de wijn. Een paar dagen geen wijn drinken dan kun je het uitsluiten.

----------


## mirthe340

Ik kan eigenlijk niet zonder wijn, een fles per dag gaat er met gemak in hoor.

----------


## Deslumme

Dan is de stress factor voor je lichaam wel duidelijk, je zou een ander merk kunnen proberen. In de goedkopere wijnen wordt meestal meer sulfiet gebruikt, daar kun je ook een opgeblazen gevoel door krijgen en zoete wijnen zijn vaak erger dan de droge of bittere wijnen.

----------


## mirthe340

Dat lijkt me niet ik drink alleen Penfolds en dat is nou niet bepaald een goedkope wijn!

----------


## Deslumme

Geen wijn gaat niet lukken zeg je maar misschien dat een ander merk minder klachten geeft. Het is natuurlijk niet zeker dat het aan de wijn ligt maar het is aannemelijk om achter de oorzaak te komen zul je eerst moeten uitsluiten. Zijn er momenten dat je meet last hebt van je klachten en zijn er ook andere klachten zoals je huid en gewicht of je stoelgang?

----------


## mirthe340

Ik heb er denk ik vooral last van als ik de dag ervoor iets pikants heb gegeten dat is denk ik de oorzaak.

----------


## sabin

Inderdaad. Maagzuurremmers maken het probleem enkel erger. Dat heb ik zelf ondervonden. Bij mij was het vooral mijn sluitspier in de keel die niet goed meer functioneerde.

Met wat tips van op internet ben ik hier van af geraakt. Bij mij hielp zuivel mijden immens! Geen yoghurt meer voor mij. Telkens ik youghurt at kreeg ik brandend maagzuur in de keel.

ik las op een website: http://refluxstoppen.com/blog/brande...k-je-ervan-af/ dat zuivel slecht is en ook koffie. Dus daar ook met gestopt en nu heb ik zelden nog brandend maagzuur. Enkel op feestjes zoals op nieuwjaar en verjaardagen duikt het nog eens op na taart en veel alcohol te hebben geconsumeert.

Nog een tip zijn enzymen innemen. Helpt ook goed.

Groet,
Sabin

----------


## Flogiston

Maagzuurremmers maken het probleem niet erger. Als dat zo zou zijn, zouden ze niet worden voorgeschreven.

Wat je bedoelt is dat bij jou de problemen erger werden nadat je maagzuurremmers hebt gebruikt. Dat wil niet zeggen dat dat door de maagzuurremmers kwam (hoewel dat wel mogelijk is). Belangrijker is, dat het niet wil zeggen dat bij iemand anders de problemen erger worden door maagzuurremmers.

----------


## patje69

De volgende zaken die je zelf heel eenvoudig kunt realiseren helpen ook tegen brandend maagzuur:

Groter kussen gebruiken tijdens het slapen waardoor je meer rechtop ligt

Eet kleinere porties tijdens de maaltijden. 

Geen water drinken tijdens het eten.

Niet te snel eten en goed kauwen. 

Uitbuiken na het eten. 

30 minuten lichaamsbeweging per dag.

Stoppen met roken, alcohol, frisdrank. 

Begin met afvallen. Als je overgewicht hebt. Begin nu nog met afvallen.

Verder kun je dit ook nog proberen:


Drink rauw aardappelsap

Verse blaadjes basilicum eten

Eet een augurk

Eet een paar stukjes verse ananas

Eet Amsterdamse uitjes

Neem een eetlepel havermout

----------

